

Ask HN: Free (Quality) Financial/Stock Content/Widget? - mstefff

Hey,<p>Quick question. I've been searching endlessly for a simple, unobtrusive, stock quote/chart widget and/or data source, etc, that can be freely used on a website. Something similar to Yahoo! Finance Badges but not ugly and bulky. The end-result would be something I could use dynamically per the stock in mind.<p>Thanks alot..
======
mstefff
Oh yea..

I'm currently using Google/Yahoo mobile finance quote pages in an IFRAME, but
they are pretty ugly and I'm not sure if thats legal..

